# Naruto 409 Spoiler Thread



## Vandal Savage (Jul 14, 2008)

Do not post Babelfish translations.
Predictions and Discussion go in the
Chapter 409 Prediction Thread.

Locked until Wednesday.  Even when it's unlocked, don't just post anything. If you don't have a decent sense that the spoiler is true, post it in the predictions thread.



Killua said:


> *People are not, under any circumstances, to post any non-spoiler related posts in the Spoilers thread, which includes comments and opinions about a spoiler posted, real or fake. If you think a spoiler's real and need to let the entire world know about it, great, just don't do it in here. Do it in the Prediction Thread. Think a spoiler's fake and want to let it known? Make it in the Prediction Thread. It's that simple.
> 
> But simple's still too complicated for some of the folks around here, so we've had to become stricter here in recent weeks. So people who ignore these simple rules will get banned, if nothing more for sheer ignorance and utter stupidity. Got a comment or opinion, talk about it in the Predictions Thread.*
> -9Tail-Hokage and co-signed by the Library slaves moderators​
> ...


----------



## vered (Jul 16, 2008)

*Verification: Confirmed*

409 仙術伝承！
ナルトとフカサクが妙木山に行く(歩くと時間がかかるので逆にガマ吉がナルトを口寄せする)

雨が降るあの町

湖南「準備ができた」
ペイン「目的は九尾。邪魔する忍びは皆殺しだ」

妙木山
ナルトに仙術について色々話す
フカサク「今のナルトちゃんには無理じゃ」
ナルト「じゃあどうやって？」
フカサク「自然と一体になる」
ガマ吉「ようするに死ねちゅーことじゃ」
ナルト「え？」


鷹と八尾会う

サスケ「あんたが八尾か？」
八尾「いや八尾様ですか？だろそこ」「人柱力様ですか？だろそこ」
サスケ「あんたを拘束する」

闘争必死！
以上です。なんだか最近携帯繋がりづらいので画バレはしますが質問とかはちょっと……後で顔出せたら出します


----------



## El Torero (Jul 16, 2008)

Posting the images directly:


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Jul 16, 2008)

Alternative trans from ensabahnur from MH:



> Some Corrections
> 
> 409 Sage Arts
> 
> ...


----------



## stream (Jul 16, 2008)

vered said:


> 409 仙術伝承


Transmission of hermit techniques



vered said:


> ナルトとフカサクが妙木山に行く(歩くと時間がかかるので逆にガマ吉がナルトを口寄せする)


Naruto and Fukasaku go to Myoubokuzan (and since it would take time to walk there, Naruto gets summoned there by Gamakichi)



vered said:


> 雨が降るあの町
> 湖南「準備ができた」
> ペイン「目的は九尾。邪魔する忍びは皆殺しだ」


that town were it rains (...rain country I guess)
Konan: "preparations are over"
Pain: "Our goal is the Kyuubi. Kill all ninjas who get in our way"



vered said:


> 妙木山
> ナルトに仙術について色々話す
> フカサク「今のナルトちゃんには無理じゃ」
> ナルト「じゃあどうやって？」
> ...


Myboubokuzan
They say various things about hermit techniques to Naruto
Fukusaku: "It's impossible for you to do it as you are now, Naruto-chan"
Naruto: "Then how can I do it?"
Fukusaku: "By becoming one with nature"
Gamakichi: "In a word, by dying"
Naruto: "Huh?"



vered said:


> 鷹と八尾会う
> 
> サスケ「あんたが八尾か？」
> 八尾「いや八尾様ですか？だろそこ」「人柱力様ですか？だろそこ」
> サスケ「あんたを拘束する」


Meeting of Taka and the eight-tails

Sasuke: "You're the eight-tails?"
Eight-tails: "Surely you mean: 'Are you the eight-tails-*sama*?' or 'Are you the Jinchuuriki-*sama*?' "
Sasuke: "We will capture you"


vered said:


> 闘争必死！
> 以上です。なんだか最近携帯繋がりづらいので画バレはしますが質問とかはちょっと??後で顔出せたら出します


Desperate fighting!
That's all. My mobile phone seems to have had trouble connecting recently, so I'll leak some pictures, but I'm not sure about questions... I'll show up later if I can.


----------



## Genma Leaf Underlord (Jul 16, 2008)

Source:2ch.net
Credits:オナ師

Quick trans of the spoiler pictures...

special thanks to kaze1028 & boyakist4649 at MH



Konan: Preparations are made
Pein: Our goal is the Kyuubi. We will kill all shinobi that get in the way.



Naruto: he lifted it up?!
Fukasaku: ..s..see? [something about how nature's energy enables him to do such things - can't read the characters]

*Spoiler*: __ 








You should be saying 8-bi-sama, right? And that's Jinchuuriki-sama, right?



Sasuke: I will capture you...
Text below: So what's the truth behind 'death' mean...? Next volume! "Sasuke vs. 8-bi"


----------



## vered (Jul 16, 2008)

*two more lines i forgot to add posted by the spoiler guy*:
*one with the pics:*
二枚目は仙人パワーで石を持ち上げるフカサク

*and another sentence from him:*
なんか自然の力を取り入れるとなんちゃらかんちゃら言ってました


----------



## cognitivedissonance (Jul 16, 2008)

二枚目は仙人パワーで石を持ち上げるフカサク
the secon pic shows fukasaku lifting a rock with sennin power

なんか自然の力を取り入れるとなんちゃらかんちゃら言ってました
he says something like if you become one with nature then someting or other


----------



## ItachiZumaki (Jul 16, 2008)

UYIBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB


----------



## Hadar (Jul 17, 2008)

*more maybe full script of 409*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
詳細： 
409:仙術伝承 
カエル：じゃあ行くじゃあわい。ナルトちゃんあいさつせい 
ナルト：行ってくるってばよ。シカマル暗号を頼んだぜ。 
鹿　　：こっちは気にすんな 
綱　　：検死と尋問の結果が出次第連絡します。 
カエル：連絡蛙を残しておく。なにかあったらそいつに託せ 
綱　　：ハイ 
サクラ：ナルトがんばってね！ 
ナルト：おっス！おっしゃ！出発だ 
ナルトスタスタ歩く。 
ナルト：ところで妙木山て・・・どっち？ 
カエル：歩いたら一ヶ月はかかる。 
迷いの山と呼ばれとって秘密のルートを知らんかったら絶対に辿り着けん。 
ナルト：行くだけでそんなに大変なのか・・・ 
カエル：ナルトちゃんよ・・・ 
お前はすでに蝦蟇との契約済みじゃ。そんな心配はいらん。 
ナルト：あ！それ・・・！ 
カエル：ではあの子は預かるけんの。 
綱　　：よろしくお願いします。 
ナルト：でも心配いらないってどういう・・・ 

詳細２ 
サクラ：えっ！消えた？ 
綱　　：逆口寄せだ。 
サクラ：へえ・・・ 
カエル：そちらも頼んだけんの 
カエル消える。 
綱　　：よし我々もジライヤの残した情報解読に専念するぞ。 
鹿　　：了解っス 
サクラ：ハイ 
綱　　：うずまきナルト・・・予言の子か 
場面変わって雨の水の国 
コナン：準備ができた 
ペイン：目的は九尾。邪魔する忍びは皆殺しだ。 
場面なるとでカエルの世界へ。 
ナルト：何だ？ 
おやびん：ナルト。俺がお前を口寄せしたんじゃナルト 
ナルト：なるほど・・・そういうことか 
カエル：まずは修行前の腹ごしらえじゃ、付いてこい 
この世の物とは思えないものを出される。 
カエル♀：さあたんと食いんさい。腕によりをかけてつくったけんね 
ナルト：うっ 
カエル：吐きそうになっとる場合じゃありゃへんで。 
さっそく修行を始める。 
ナルト：オッオッス 

詳細３ 
カエル：まず初めにわしがお前に教えるのは忍術ではなく、 
仙術だということを説明しとかにゃいけん。 
ナルト：仙術？ 
カエル：そうじゃ・・・忍術が内なるエネルギーを利用するのに対して、 
仙術は外のエネルギーを取り込んで利用する。 
ナルト：外・・・どういうことだ？ 
カエル：うむ・・・ナルトちゃんも知っとると思うが、 
忍術とは己の内の精神エネルギーと身体エネルギーを練りこんだチャクラを 
利用するものじゃが、 
仙術とは己の内で練りこんだそのチャクラに 
外からの自然エネルギーをさらに加え練り込んで新たなチャクラを作り 
利用するもの。 
これにより今までの幻術・・・さらに体術までもが大幅にパワーアップする。 
内からの精神エネルギーと身体エネルギーそして外からの自然エネルギー 
この３つエネルギーを練り込んだチャクラから発動する術や技の事を 
仙術と呼ぶんじゃ 
ナルト：うーん 
おやびん：ようするにじゃな、ソフトクリームのチョコバニラ味に 
ミント味まで加えたらさらにうまくなる感じじゃ。 
カエル：よけい分かりにくいわいガマ吉！ 
ナルト：あ！そういうことね 
カエル：今のでわかったんかい・・・ 
おやびん：へへナルトはこういう奴じゃ 
ナルト：その自然エネルギーってのはようするになんだってばよ？ 
詳細４に続く。訂正：おやびんじゃなくてガマ吉だった

詳細４ 
カエル：己の外、大気と大地に存在するエネルギーの事じゃ。 
ナルト：大気と大地・・・はぁ・・・ 
ガマ吉：ようするに空気と地面じゃ 
ナルト：あ・・・そういうこと 
カエル：ええい、口ばかりも何じゃ、そろそろやってみせようかいの 
このあたりでええじゃろう。 
ガマ吉：おお！！さすがフカサク様じゃ、 
どんどん自然エネルギーが集まってくる！！ 
ナルト：！？え？どこ？ 
ガマ吉：す・・・すげェ・・・ 
カエル自分の15倍以上のカエル石を持ち上げる。 
ナルト：も・・・持ち上げたっ！！？ 
カエル：ど・・・どうじゃ・・・これが・・・ 
自然のエネルギーを取り込んだ仙術の力じゃ 
ナルト：うわっ 
で、でも何やったか分かんなかった。 
ただじいちゃん仙人が印をしただけにしか・・・ 
カエル：そりゃそうじゃ、今のナルトちゃんじゃ自然エネルギーは感じ取れん 
つまり、己に取り込むのも無理じゃ 
カエル死にそうである 
ナルト：じゃあどうやって？ 
カエル：自然と一体になるのじゃ！ 
ナルト：一体？ 
ガマ吉：ようするに死ねちゅーことじゃ 
ナルト：え？ 
場面変わりサスケ 
サスケ：あんたが八尾の人柱力か？ 
八尾　：いや八尾様ですか＞だろ　そこ 
人柱力様ですか？だろ　そこ 
サスケ：あんたを拘束する 
闘争必至！！！ 
画バレはやんねー。なんか仙術って元気玉みたいだな


----------



## Mek Blaze (Jul 17, 2008)

409 Translation Part 1

Frog: All right, lets go. Naruto say good bye.
Naru: We'll get going now. Shikamaru good luck with the code.
Shika: Don't worry about me.
Tsu: As soon as the results from the interrogation and the autopsy we'll let you know.
Frog: I'll leave a communication frog here. If something happens let him know.
Tsu: Understood.
Saku: Naruto train hard!
Naru: Great, lets go!
Naru starts walking.
Naru: So the mountain is...which way?
Frog: If we walk it'll take at least a month. It is a confusing mountain and you won't get to it without knowing a secret path.
Naru: Its so difficult just to get there...
Frog: Naruto...You've already made a contract with the frogs. No need to worry.
Naru: Oh! Thats!
Frog: I'll take care of the boy.
Tsu: Take good care.
Naru: But what does no worry mean...

Part 2

Saku: Eh! He disappeared?
Tsu: It's reverse summoning.
Saku: Mmhm.
Frog: Take good care yourself.
Frog disappears.
Tsu: All right we'll work on the code Jiraiya left us.
Shika: Understood.
Saku: Ok.
Tsu: Uzumaki Naruto... The child of the prophecy.
Scene switches to rain village.
Kona: I'm ready.
Pein: The target is Kyuubi. Kill anyone that gets in our way.
Scene switches to Naruto in frog world.
Naru: What?
Gama: Naruto. I summoned you Naruto.
Naru: Oh. Thats what happened.
Frog: First we need to fill up on food , follow me.
Naruto is shown food that doesn't appear to be from this world.
Frog(female): Now go on and eat. I worked hard on the food.
Naru: Bleh.
Frog: Its not the best time to be throwing up.
They begin training.
Naru: Oh, All right.

Part 3

Frog: First you must understand that what I'm teaching you is not Ninjutsu, but Senjutsu.
Naru: Senjutsu?
Frog: That's right... Ninjutsu uses internal energy, while Senjutsu uses external energy.
Naru: External...What do you mean?
Naru: Hmm... You probably know already, but Ninjutsu turns internal Ki energy and body energy into chakra. Senjutsu uses that energy plus external energy from nature and churn another type of energy into that. So Genjutsu...and even Taijutsu is greatly powered up. The Ki energy, body energy, and external nature energy is combined to chakra to form jutsus and moves that are called Senjutsu.
Naru: Uhhh.
Gama: To put it simply, its like adding mint to a chocolate-vanilla soft cream to make it taste even better.
Frog: Don't make it even more confusing Gamakitchi!
Naru: Oh! That's what it means.
Frog: You understood that...
Gama: Hehe Naruto is this type of guy.
Naru: So this nature energy is basically what?

Part 4

Frog: All around you, the atmosphere and earth's energy.
Naru: Atmosphere and earth...Uh...
Gama: Basically air and ground.
Naru: Oh...Thats what you meant.
Frog: Arrr, enough with the talk. I'll show you now. This place looks good.
Gama: Wow! Expected from Fukasakusama! A lot of nature energy is gathering!
Naru: Eh? Where?
Gama: A...Amazing...
Frog lifts a rock 15 times heavier than himself.
Naru: You...You lifted it up!?
Frog: H...Hows this...This is it...The power of Senjutsu using energy from nature.
Naru: Wow. but I didn't understand what you did. It looked like you just  made a few seals.
Frog: Of course. Right now you can't feel the nature energy, which means you can't use it either.
Frog looks dead tired.
Naru: Then how?
Frog: Become one with nature!
Naru: Become one?
Gama: Simply means you have to die.
Naru: Eh?
Scene switches to Sasuke.
Sasu: So you're the 8 tail jinchuuriki?
Jinchu: No its 8 tails-sama to you. Jinchuuriki-sama to you.
Sasu: You will now be captured.


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Jul 17, 2008)

Panel


----------

